

Node.js Foundation – Node.js and Io.js Convergence - prezjordan
https://github.com/nodejs/node

======
biftek
“In season 2 of Javascript, Node.js and io.js attempt to set aside their
differences, but will they succeed?”

~~~
gr8b8m8-88
I don't know why I'm arguing this, but having worked as a network TV writer
for some years, this is clearly a season 3 plotline. Season 1 was nodejs
getting popularity, and it ends in the season finale of it splitting apart
into node and io. Season 2 is nodejs and iojs each doing their own thing and
their paths seemingly to diverge hopelessly (i.e. io does es6 while node gets
on the raspberry pies or something). The season finale of s2 is node and io
announcing they'll get back together again. Thus, season 3 is when we find out
if it will work out or not.

It's this way because you necessarily need to build their getting back
together by stretching and emphasizing their time apart. If you break up at
the end of s1, and get back together at the beginning of s2, people will watch
and think "wow, this is dumb, they're clearly just drumming up dumb drama" and
then s2 is going to experience the linear slump in ratings and no one will
watch s3.

By the way, the season 3 finale of Javascript can be Alex Gaynor returning
with another extremely pointless and controversial pull-request that riles up
bad memories.

~~~
robgibbons
Turns out, all this will-they/won't-they drama was really just for ratings.
Good move, Joyent. Good move.

------
todd3834
What is the advantage to creating a new foundation to manage Node.js vs
joining the Apache Foundation? Or is the Apahe Foundation not an option for
some reason?

~~~
yunong
The foundation is being created with help from the Linux Foundation.
[http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/05/15/node-leaders-are-
building-...](http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/05/15/node-leaders-are-building-an-
open-foundation/)

